# Resin Yarn Bowl



## gingerwood (Oct 13, 2013)

Seeing as how I've been having trouble finding wood blanks the right size to turn for yarn bowls (5x5x5, and unfortunately I don't own a band saw), I thought I'd try casting a blank.  I used a small paint bucket as a mold, and sunk a 2 inch diameter pieces of pvc with a taped off bottom in the middle to save resin and labor.  As a prototype it was pretty successful, but I've found that it's really hard to get all the tool marks out, and I definitely need longer tools.


----------



## Charlie_W (Oct 13, 2013)

Nice looking cast there! Good idea on the pvc to save resin.


----------



## HamTurns (Oct 14, 2013)

That looks great, what kind of resin did you use?

How did you get the pvc "plug" in the center to stay in place for the casting?


Happy Turning
Tom


----------



## PaulDoug (Oct 14, 2013)

I'm thinking you did a great job!  Makes a pretty bowl.   My wife does some knitting and I'm always looking for ideas of things to make her.  Add this to the list...


----------



## kovalcik (Oct 14, 2013)

Am I the only one that expected to see yarn cast in resin?  

I learned something new.  I am going to try this out.  I know a few knitters that I need Christmas presents for.


----------



## Fishinbo (Oct 14, 2013)

Beautiful yarn bowl! Like the shape and the shades of blue color on the resin, great technique in there. Great job!


----------



## gingerwood (Oct 17, 2013)

HamTurns said:


> That looks great, what kind of resin did you use?
> 
> How did you get the pvc "plug" in the center to stay in place for the casting?
> 
> ...


 
I used regular old poly resin.  When I bought my original casting kit from wood and whimsey, it came with a bag of steel shot for weighing down pen tubes,  I put the whole bag in the 'plug' and then used long strips of tape across the top to encourage it not to drift or tip.  

Hope that made sense,

Mickie


----------



## gingerwood (Oct 17, 2013)

kovalcik said:


> Am I the only one that expected to see yarn cast in resin?
> 
> I learned something new. I am going to try this out. I know a few knitters that I need Christmas presents for.


 
That, could be interesting.   Will have to think on it.


----------



## gingerwood (Oct 17, 2013)

PaulDoug said:


> I'm thinking you did a great job! Makes a pretty bowl. My wife does some knitting and I'm always looking for ideas of things to make her. Add this to the list...


 
Thanks!

FYI, a classic yarn bowl has more of a J shape to it's slot,  I'm sort of working up to it.


----------



## triw51 (Oct 17, 2013)

kovalcik said:


> Am I the only one that expected to see yarn cast in resin?
> 
> I learned something new. I am going to try this out. I know a few knitters that I need Christmas presents for.


 
I though the same thing I was expecting to see a ball of yarn cast in resin and turned down.  Beautiful bowl and creative idea.  Just a though maybe wrap som rainbow yarn around the pipe first so you can see it in the finished piece.


----------



## nava1uni (Oct 18, 2013)

You did a beautiful job on the bowl.  You mentioned a J shaped exit for the yarn.  If you used a long thin bit in your dremel or grinder you could easily make that shape.  For tools marks I would use sand paper to smooth them and just move up grits.  I would also wet sand as it removes marks best in acrylic.


----------



## SDB777 (Oct 18, 2013)

gingerwood said:


> Seeing as how I've been having trouble finding wood blanks the right size to turn for yarn bowls (5x5x5, and unfortunately I don't own a band saw), I thought I'd try casting a blank. I used a small paint bucket as a mold, and sunk a 2 inch diameter pieces of pvc with a taped off bottom in the middle to save resin and labor. As a prototype it was pretty successful, but I've found that it's really hard to get all the tool marks out, and I definitely need longer tools.


 


That is a 'unusual size' for a blank.....but it can be done!


I like the shape, and see nothing wrong with the finish(although you are probably referring to the inside).  Wet sanding is your friend, be it very messy though....
The mold was a get idea, and the piece to reduce the amount of resin....awesome!!  You got to make some more, that one with need 'friends'!!!




Scott (my coffee just got cold) B


----------



## endacoz (Jan 4, 2015)

I have recently had multiple requests for yarn bowls.  I was wondering how an acrylic one might be made, did a search and this post hit it!   I have never casted or made blanks.  how much cost do you think it is for this size PR bowl blank?


Can I ask how much you sell these for finished?


----------



## FidemScit (Jan 6, 2015)

Very interesting.  Great color.


----------



## JohnU (Jan 6, 2015)

Nicely executed and definitely one to be proud of.  As for the tool marks... I use extra fine steel wool after my sandpaper and before the micro mesh.  Just lightly work the piece over with the lathe on high.  It will help remove the deep scratches from the sand paper and you wont have to work so hard with the micro mesh wet sanding.  Nice job on the casting also!


----------

